

Piano Staircase - phugoid
http://www.thefuntheory.com/piano-staircase

======
ljf
For comments from the other times this was posted:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=872759>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=873059>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=871721>

------
shashank261
A simple yet brilliant idea, but my worry is, Will adults let kids play on
that staircase? :)

